# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  GreenPark, virtual sports universe, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

greenparksports.com

youtube.com/GreenPark

facebook.com/greenparksports

twitter.com/greenparksports

linkedin.com/company/greenparksports

instagram.com/greenparksports

Co-founder and CEO - Ken Martin

Co-founder - Coast hawk

Investor - Ivan Todorov

----------


## Airicist

La Liga is here!

Aug 12, 2021




> La Liga is now in GreenPark!!
> 
> Prove to the world that you're a legendary LaLiga fan.

----------

